

Fluentd Quick Start Guide - muga
http://docs.fluentd.org/articles/quickstart

======
OzzyOsbourne
A comparison between this and statsd would be interesting. Any one have
experience with both?

And as for the similarity between the Heroku documentation page - their github
documentation page reads: "This program is forked from heroku/heroku-docs, and
originally written by @rtomayko and @adamwiggins. Later, modified by @kzk and
@doryokujin."

------
ivanvanderbyl
That looks an awful lot like Heroku's documentation page, are they somehow
related?

